# 2-3 top T/S's in San Diego area



## Auger (Jan 27, 2006)

Will be in San Diego area early June and have my name on list for 3-4 (FSA, VLA, CSE, & TAK) timeshares. What are the top 5 or so timeshares to include on my list. Seems to be a busy time b/c of Memorial Day, etc. so any guidance on getting an exchange would be helpful. I've ben waiting for 3 weeks or so with no luck yet.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 29, 2006)

Are you looking for June, 2006?  If so, you probably will have a very hard time finding anything in San Diego.  Coastal California seems to very popular year round, with summer being a particularly popular time.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Jan 30, 2006)

Auger said:
			
		

> Seems to be a busy time b/c of Memorial Day, etc. so any guidance on getting an exchange would be helpful. I've ben waiting for 3 weeks or so with no luck yet.



I'd wait a little longer before giving up.  Early June does not usually have as many requests as summer.  Kids here are usually not out of school until closer to Father's Day -- so what you're searching for is not really prime season.  Even if it were, there are still always people who end up deciding not to use their week and deposit late.

You might want to add Lawrence Welk to your search.  It is one of the largest timeshare develoments in San Diego, and there are usually a lot of nice 2 bedroom units there. You should read the TUG reviews and expand your search to a few more timeshares since your travel date is only 4 months away.

--- Rene McDaniel


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jan 30, 2006)

Coronado Beach Resort is a GREAT location.  Nots sure if it is RCI or II though...


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 30, 2006)

I live in Carlsbad but not familiar with the Initials you use.  Try Oceanside, Carlsbad, San Diego, San Clemente (about 1 hr away) for possibilities.


----------



## HudsHut (Jan 31, 2006)

The abbreviations are the codes assigned by Interval International to these resorts:
Four Seasons Residence Club Aviara, North San Diego (FSA)
Villa L'Auberge (VLA)
Capri by the Sea  (CSE)
Tamarack Beach Resort (TAK)

----
At the moment, I see this resort available, but it is not rated 5*.
Southern California Beach Club • SOC
Oceanside , CA , UNITED STATES 
May 27 2007 - Jun 03 2007   1 4 4


----------



## Fisch (Feb 1, 2006)

There is also a resort in Ramona called San Diego Estates.
http://www.sdthegoodlife.com/

The last week of May, first week of June is very busy in San Diego.
That is college graduation week.  Families from all over are here.

Al


----------



## Zib (Feb 5, 2006)

We love San Diego Country Estates.   It's a good hour drive to San Diego tho. My daughter wanted to go to San Diego 7 years ago but we couldn't get a trade so finally took San Diego Country Estates in Ramona.  People who want to be in right in San Diego are NOT happy with the drive every day.  We arrived at the resort that first time intending to take the kids to San Diego Zoo, Marine World, Lego Land, Water World etc but when we got there we loved just "hanging out" at the resort.  Only went to S,D twice (Zoo and Marine World).  Now my kids insist on a "family vacation" there every June just as school lets out.  We take 3 two bedroom units (or more) and we just stay and enjoy the resort and venture to S.D usually only once during the week.  Kids favorite is a beach day with a Padre baseball game that night.  We've been 6 years but are not going to be able to make it this year due another comitment.  We're all sad about that but looking forward to June 2007.   It's 10 miles from the nearest town, Ramona, a quiet little town with a few good restaurants.  The resort doesn't have a restaurant but there are quite a few in Ramona (but that's 10 miles away.)  Barona Casino about 20 miles away - good food there.  The biggest draw back to this resort is lack of any close restaurants but we cook most of our meals at the resort because of all the kids we have with us.  However if you don't want to cook much at the resort it might be a drag having to go so far to find something to eat.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2006)

Auger said:
			
		

> Will be in San Diego area early June and have my name on list for 3-4 (FSA, VLA, CSE, & TAK) timeshares. What are the top 5 or so timeshares to include on my list. Seems to be a busy time b/c of Memorial Day, etc. so any guidance on getting an exchange would be helpful. I've ben waiting for 3 weeks or so with no luck yet.



Welcome to TUG - If you become a TUG member, you will have access to the TUG review pages with personal reviews from TUG members who have visited the resorts.


----------



## madnlock (Feb 15, 2006)

Was on a search for Southern California in early June as well. Lego Land was on the agenda but when we decided to try to go to Disney Land as well, we decided the Marriott Newport Coast Villas would be a good choice. Got the trade through Interval in September.


----------

